# Frosty Windscreens



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Well it's that time of year when the windows frost up and need clearing before setting off.
It was that cold this morning I used a discount card from my wallet, but it wasn't very good. 
I only got 20% off.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :lol: very topical


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Tropical? It's freezing up our way :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Stiff said:


> Tropical? It's freezing up our way :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

:lol:   :lol: 
Will be using that one!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard on the radio rubbing a potato on your screen at night helps prevent frosting, I tried it, the next morning the screen was covered in chips.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

j8keith said:


> I heard on the radio rubbing a potato on your screen at night helps prevent frosting, I tried it, the next morning the screen was covered in chips.


That's funny because I remember my Dad being told that by my Mum and getting my Mum to chop him a potato. He went outside and a few minutes later came storming back in complaining that there were now bits of potato stuck all over the windscreen! The "night before" bit was obviously missing from the advice :roll:

I remember that incident well. Almost as well as when I had built a slope out of snow for my sledge but the runners kept digging in. My Dad said it needed to ice over and my Mum said that "hot water freezes quicker than cold" and came out with a kettle, which my dad proceeded, on this good advice, to pour all over my ramp instantly making streaming great holes in it! I was in floods of tears [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

